# Photos as requested in the intro



## APBTlove (Sep 7, 2011)

Here are some pictures of my pretty pooch!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

ah so cute!!! what a beautiful pup you have :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

She's a cutie!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Love your first picture because it's so sweet. Love your last picture because it looks like your dog is saying, "Whatchu lookin' at?! " :biggrin1: Very cute!


----------



## APBTlove (Sep 7, 2011)

Thank you. We have grown rather fond of her. lol In all seriousness she has been a fantastic dog and we could not ask for a better pooch. We love her a lot.


----------

